# Joining IBEW Local 26



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The class will not hurt you, but it won't replace OJT hours which you will need. As far as the test call local 26 and ask them. You will need some algebra also. The IBEW apprenticeship is the better choice for apprenticeships. Good Luck.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> The class will not hurt you, but it won't replace OJT hours which you will need. As far as the test call local 26 and ask them. You will need some algebra also. The IBEW apprenticeship is the better choice for apprenticeships. Good Luck.


I have one year of algebra 1 with is the requirement. Do you think its hard to get in?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It's hard for some people. If you are not accepted the first time keep trying. Study hard and you will succeed.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks I think I will do pretty well having been 2 years in electrician class that should be helpful.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Eddy said:


> Thanks I think I will do pretty well having been 2 years in electrician class that should be helpful.



That will help in the long run, but the intro test requires no electrical knowledge.

Strictly math and reading comprehension.

Good luck, I hope you get in!!


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

I will try to call them and see if they will take my results from my NJATC test I will take this year and hopefully I don't have to retake it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eddy,

Where are you at in Virginia?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I'm currently in Virginia.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Yes, I'm currently in Virginia.


Try again

WHERE ARE YOU IN VIRGINIA, Not a test, just a basic question.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry about that I skimmed through that post, 

Alexandria, Virginia

Fairfax Alexandria like the Rt 1 corridor Woodlawn, Mt Vernon or in Alexandria proper Delray, Landmark?

Do you drive?

Have a car?

I am a union contractor in Sterling/Dulles area and while i am not hiring at this time. I work with a lot of contractors and MAy be able to see if there are any openings.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I live by Route 1, Near Mt Vernon.

And that would be wonderful. I do drive and have a car. 
But I am graduating until late May. But I am off school at 11 am everyday.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Yes, I live by Route 1, Near Mt Vernon.
> 
> And that would be wonderful. I do drive and have a car.
> But I am graduating until late May. But I am off school at 11 am everyday.


 
You graduating Mt Vernon High? I lived in Woodlawn area for years and went to Mt. Vernon HS.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

I actually live 2 minutes away from Mt Vernon HS. But I was assigned to West Potomac HS.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, I am back 
I am finally graduating in June 17.
Should I go and apply for the union?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Hello, I am back
> I am finally graduating in June 17.
> Should I go and apply for the union?


 
Yes I will check some of my contacts Tuesday if you IM me on this site.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, I sent you a message.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck!
Wakefield HS graduate myself (Arlington)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> Good luck!
> Wakefield HS graduate myself (Arlington)


You still in Arlington?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, Ill be graduating from West Potomac HS


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> You still in Arlington?


No, I am RIchmond, local 666

My Dad is still in Arlington and my Mom is out your way in Haymarket, so I still get up there from time to time.

Came down here for VCU in the 90's, liked it and stayed. NOVA is great but too many people. A little slower down here.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello

Did you get a chance to talk to anyone?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> No, I am RIchmond, local 666
> 
> My Dad is still in Arlington and my Mom is out your way in Haymarket, so I still get up there from time to time.
> 
> Came down here for VCU in the 90's, liked it and stayed. NOVA is great but too many people. A little slower down here.


Local 666 has some cool pins and stuff that I've seen. I would love to get a T-Shirt from your local. Is there a way you could get one and I could paypal you the money?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't have a paypal account, but I am sure we can figure something out. What kind of shirt you thinking of, color,size, design,etc.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Would like a black T-Shirt short sleeve Medium Size. That says Local 666 on the back. I think I've seen one before that had a bunch of flames and stuff with the devils head.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Think it has been years since there have been devils heads or anything like that available. I'll stop in the hall one day next week and see what is there and send you a message on it.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Any good news? I graduate this Friday and I'm ready to work the following Monday.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Think it has been years since there have been devils heads or anything like that available. I'll stop in the hall one day next week and see what is there and send you a message on it.



What I find amusing is that your post count is at 666......


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

steelersman said:


> What I find amusing is that your post count is at 666......


I noticed that when I posted, thought it was funny too. But I guess I just blew it with this post.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Little follow up, Eddy was able to get a union job. He will be starting as a “R” apprentice and apply for the “A” program (hopefully).


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes I did, thanks a lot. Been working for 4 days now and so far so good.


----------



## Oil Slick (Jun 29, 2011)

Eddy spaghetti, what Brian did for you was a good thing. Now don't make him look bad and blow it. Oh, don't procrastinate on the "A" ticket either.

Good luck kid.


----------

